# Snow Corn Snake Feeding Pictures



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

So i got a new 10mp Canon power shot and tried it out taking some pictures of my male corn snake eating. I think they turned out pretty decent? What do you guys/gals think?

Thanks








AJ


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Really good pictures! WAAAAAY better than anything i can take.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool pics! It's easy though when you've got a nice looking snake like that as your subject matter. How long have you had it for?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet pics. nice and clear.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow! Gorgeous photos, pretty corn.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Mettle - I have had the snake for 8 years now. I bought it from a local as my first snake and he claimed the snake was 2 years old when i got it from him.

Thanks
AJ


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful Snake!!


----------

